# Ce n'est pas de la petite bière



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir à tous,

je viens de tomber sur cette expression et maintenant, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'elle signifie et si elle est courante.

J'ai une idée: "Ce n'est pas de la petite-bière" = C'est important, ce n'est pas marginal, ni futile.

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Tu as raison, et c'est une expression familière :

Le Trésor : − _Loc. fam. fig._ _Ce n'est pas de la petite bière._ ♦ [En parlant d'un obj.]  ,,Ce n'est pas une bagatelle`` (Hanse 1949). 
♦ [En parlant d'une pers.]  Ce n'est pas le premier venu : 4. Là, se réunissait quotidiennement l'élite de ces jeunes gens qui se sont distingués depuis (...). Comme on le voit, ce n'_était pas de la petite _*bière* que l'on trouvait dans ce café des Mille et une Nuits.
Villiers de l'Isle-Adam, _Contes cruels,_ Les de Bienfilatre à de Banville, 1883, p. 9.


----------



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je cherche des synonymes de l'expression " c'est pas de la petite bière" ,  donc des expressions qui signifient que telle ou telle activité n'est pas à sous-estimer.

Bonne fin journée et merci d'avance.


----------



## iuytr

C'est pas de la gnognotte. Aussi roupie de sansonnet ou pipi de chat.


----------



## Mr Swann

Ou 

Ce n'est pas rien que de trouver de la farine à Paris.


----------



## Locape

Oui, j'aime bien celle-là, 'c'est pas du pipi de chat' ! Par contre, je ne la connaissais pas avec 'la roupie du sansonnet' !


----------



## prinver

Merci à tous les intervenants, mais.... je cherche deux expressions qui font plutôt partie du français standard ( donc un peu moins "haut en couleur" ) et que je connais mais qui me sont malheureusement sorties de la tête...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Le premier qui me vient à l'esprit est le « c'est pas rien » de Swann, le second - que j'utilise souvent - est « c'est pas une formalité ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Autre suggestion : _Ce n'est pas une bagatelle._



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Le premier qui me vient à l'esprit est le « c'est pas rien » de Swann


Oui, mais sans la suite. Autrement dit, autant _ce n'est pas rien_ est courant, autant _ce n'est pas rien que de trouver de la farine à Paris_ m'était totalement inconnu.


----------



## nicduf

Autre expression : ce n'est pas une mince   affaire.


----------



## iuytr

C'est du lourd.


----------



## iuytr

Maître Capello said:


> _ce n'est pas rien que de trouver de la farine à Paris_ m'était totalement inconnu.


Idem, jamais entendu.


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais sans la suite. Autrement dit, autant _ce n'est pas rien_ est courant, autant _ce n'est pas rien que de trouver de la farine à Paris_ m'était totalement inconnu.


Je pense que ce n’est pas une expression mais un exemple tiré de l’actualité récente.


----------



## Dripweed

SergueiL said:


> Je pense que ce n’est [qu’]un exemple tiré de l’actualité récente.



Je suis d’accord. 


> Les recettes de gâteaux ou de crêpes sans farines s’échangent comme des petits pains sur les réseaux sociaux à Paris.  Il y a un mois, c’était par allergie au gluten, aujourd’hui par manque de farine dans les supermarchés.  Source


----------



## pointvirgule

_C'est coton._


----------



## prinver

J'ai trouvé !  Les deux expressions que je connaissais mais qui m'étaient sorties de la tête me sont revenues,  ouf !!

= " C'est pas de la tarte "  et  " c'est pas du gâteau ".....


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah d'accord, mais le sens est un peu différent. Cela signifie en effet qu'il est question de quelque chose de difficile.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> mais le sens est un peu différent.


Effectivement:


> ce n'est pas de la petite bière
> *1.* c'est une chose importante (objet)
> *2.* ce n'est pas le premier venu, ce n'est pas n'importe qui (personne)





> C'est pas de la tarte/ du gâteau
> = ce n'est pas facile



Voir aussi
c'est du gâteau / ce n'est pas de la tarte


----------



## Mr Swann

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais sans la suite. Autrement dit, autant _ce n'est pas rien_ est courant, autant _ce n'est pas rien que de trouver de la farine à Paris_ m'était totalement inconnu.




Tout à fait (de trouver de la farine à Paris) est un exemple donné à titre d illustration !

En plus c est parfaitement adapté à la situation Covid 19..


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> _C'est coton._


   Merci pv.  J'ajoute un lien vers cette page :  C'est coton - dictionnaire des expressions françaises - définition, origine, étymologie - Expressio par Reverso


> *C'est difficile, pénible.*
> *Origine        *Cette signification argotique de 'coton' date de la deuxième moitié du XIXe siècle.
> Elle viendrait à la fois du fait que le tissage de ce matériau nécessitait une attention très soutenue pour empêcher l'apparition de bourres de coton néfastes à la qualité de la production, et du fait que les poussières de coton qui flottaient dans l'air provoquaient des problèmes respiratoires et oculaires.
> L'expression serait née de ces tâches pénibles dans les filatures avant de s'étendre à toute tâche ou activité difficile.


 Et dans le même ordre d'idées que _ce n'est pas rien_  j'ai tendance à dire :  _c'est quelque chose.   _


----------



## Nanon

Ce n'est pas de la rigolade.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Dans la même lignée : « Ce n'est pas une partie de plaisir. »


----------



## iuytr

Attention, on est en train de complétement mélanger dans ce fil deux sens différents :
1/ c'est important
2/ c'est difficile


----------



## Locape

Donc, *'c'est difficile'* = 'c'est coton', 'c'est pas de la tarte', 'c'est pas du gâteau', 'c'est pas de la rigolade', 'c'est pas une partie de plaisir'.
*'C'est important'* = 'c'est pas de la gnognotte', 'c'est pas du pipi de chat' ou 'de la roupie de sansonnet', ' 'c'est pas rien', 'c'est pas une formalité', 'ce n'est pas une bagatelle', 'c'est du lourd', 'c'est quelque chose'.
Et 'c'est pas une mince affaire', ça veut plutôt dire que c'est difficile, non ?


----------

